# Indianapolis



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm moving to Indy & have a few questions. Anyone who's willing to answer them would get lots of +karma thoughts from me. 

How is the 911 service structured? Do any of the companies offer part-time or PRN employment? 

What is Midwest Ambulance like? They seem very professional for a private IFT company, but websites can be deceiving. Does anyone know how their tuition reimbursement works? 

Do any of the private services offer EMT classes? It looks like the only 3 options are IUPUI, St. Vincent, & St. Francis. (I'm already certified but trying to convince a friend to join).


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aerin-Sol said:


> I'm moving to Indy & have a few questions. Anyone who's willing to answer them would get lots of +karma thoughts from me.
> 
> How is the 911 service structured? Do any of the companies offer part-time or PRN employment?
> 
> ...



Hey there!
I'm actually from Indianapolis, I've lived here for the past 12 years give or take. I'm 22yo, an emt currently finishing up my paramedic program. Enough about me, your questions. 

911 service- Sponsored by one of our two level 1 trauma centers(we've got a 3rd but it's a pediatric level 1), called Wishard. It has just been recently consolidated in efforts to save money, with IFD(Indianapolis Fire Dept.). So far it seems like it's been a fairly seamless transition. Marion County protocols(Which include both 911 & the IFT services of Indianapolis), are fairly progressive. They're a tad more on the liberal side but has a lot of room to expand in the upcoming years. No major issues with IEMS(Formally known as Wishard EMS, Indy EMS is the 911 service), as with any service you've got your good and bad medics. For the most part though, they're very knowledgeable. They just recently finished up their current hiring cycle. The majority of the trucks are dual-medic rigs with a few exceptions. 

Midwest- I live close to the owner and can attest that to his character being very professional. He keeps his service as such too. The starting pay is insane for an IFT service, emt's start at $13 and I'm not a 100% sure about medics. But their trucks are brand new as well as their equipment. They are very professional and don't tolerate stupidity very well. I currently do not work for them but I've had a few dealings with their crews as well as the owner. They without a doubt set the bar for professionalism for IFT services. 

The top IFT services in Indy:
1) Rural Metro
2) Care Ambulance
3) Seals Ambulance(The only IFT to have a true Critical Care rig)
4) Americare
5) ITS(Indianapolis Transportation Services)
6) Transcare 
7) EMAS(Emergency Medical Ambulance Services)

I do however discourage you from applying to Transcare and EMAS. Both companies are close to going under and completely destroy the meaning of professionalism with substandard pt. care. Not to mention I've had dealings with their crews and can say without a shadow of a doubt, you'd be working with idiots.

As far as services offering EMT classes. All of the one's you mentioned with additions of Methodist, Ivy Tech, and C9. I'd recommend all of them. They're great programs with no real complaints I've ever heard. 

Any more questions I can help out with?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 6, 2011)

The bigger question is why in the hell would you move to Indianapolis.  This city really doesn't have that much to offer.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 6, 2011)

medicstudent101 said:


> 911 service- Sponsored by one of our two level 1 trauma centers(we've got a 3rd but it's a pediatric level 1), called Wishard. It has just been recently consolidated in efforts to save money, with IFD(Indianapolis Fire Dept.). So far it seems like it's been a fairly seamless transition. Marion County protocols(Which include both 911 & the IFT services of Indianapolis), are fairly progressive. They're a tad more on the liberal side but has a lot of room to expand in the upcoming years. No major issues with IEMS(Formally known as Wishard EMS, Indy EMS is the 911 service), as with any service you've got your good and bad medics. For the most part though, they're very knowledgeable. They just recently finished up their current hiring cycle. The majority of the trucks are dual-medic rigs with a few exceptions.



So it would be very hard for me to work 911 as a Basic then? Do you know about the outlying counties?



> Midwest- I live close to the owner and can attest that to his character being very professional. He keeps his service as such too. The starting pay is insane for an IFT service, emt's start at $13 and I'm not a 100% sure about medics. But their trucks are brand new as well as their equipment. They are very professional and don't tolerate stupidity very well. I currently do not work for them but I've had a few dealings with their crews as well as the owner. They without a doubt set the bar for professionalism for IFT services.



That's awesome. I was very impressed by their website/application, especially compared to other companies. Do you happen to know if they hire PRN? I'd love to work there.




> I do however discourage you from applying to Transcare and EMAS. Both companies are close to going under and completely destroy the meaning of professionalism with substandard pt. care. Not to mention I've had dealings with their crews and can say without a shadow of a doubt, you'd be working with idiots.



Haha, thanks for the warning, although I'm used to that with my current IFT company.



> As far as services offering EMT classes. All of the one's you mentioned with additions of Methodist, Ivy Tech, and C9. I'd recommend all of them. They're great programs with no real complaints I've ever heard.



I will check those out, thanks!



> Any more questions I can help out with?



No, this is super awesome and helpful. Thanks so much!


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 6, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> The bigger question is why in the hell would you move to Indianapolis.  This city really doesn't have that much to offer.



I'm going to study Civic Leadership & Public Policy at IUPUI. I haven't seen a similar degree anywhere else in the state, & my best friend is in Lafayette. Don't make me pessimistic about moving, please.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aerin-Sol said:


> So it would be very hard for me to work 911 as a Basic then? Do you know about the outlying counties?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a problem!
But yes, it would be VERY hard for you to get on; Especially if you aren't currently in a paramedic program. The outlying counties are more or less the same. They rely mainly on their respective FD's for EMS. But Rural Metro does have a couple 911 trucks in a few surrounding counties. It's deff worth checking out, especially with you just now moving to Indy. 

As far as Midwest Ambulance, they definitely hire PRN. As a matter of fact, they just put out a posting for EMT's & Paramedics. They're rapidly expanding and looking to provide a couple outlying counties, 911 services. I can put in a good word for you, Just PM me!

I've worked IFT's for the majority of my 3yr stretch of EMS. I've spent my time in purgatory already, so I know how you feel. Although, I doubt your current service has been accused of killing a couple pt's B) 

I'm also currently a student at IUPUI with pre-med intentions. So we might run into each other!


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 6, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> The bigger question is why in the hell would you move to Indianapolis.  This city really doesn't have that much to offer.



I'll agree without much hesitation. Though, it's not that terrible of a place to live once you get to know the city. Been to Indy?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 6, 2011)

> So it would be very hard for me to work 911 as a Basic then?



Pretty damn difficult, if not impossible.  The only services I know of that staff BLS personnel on 911 response vehicles (that doesn't require you to be a career firefighter) are some of the volunteer agencies in the outlying counties.  



> I'm going to study Civic Leadership & Public Policy at IUPUI. I haven't seen a similar degree anywhere else in the state, & my best friend is in Lafayette. Don't make me pessimistic about moving, please.



Ah....ok.  If you're just here for school that's one thing.  I'm in the same boat.



> . Though, it's not that terrible of a place to live once you get to know the city.



It depends on what you are looking for in a city.  There's a small arts community here and a couple of good museums.  The only other thing this city has "going for it" (if you can call it that) is the presence of the Colts, although if you are not a football fan or simply just don't care the fans of said team get to be quite obnoxious.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 6, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Pretty damn difficult, if not impossible.  The only services I know of that staff BLS personnel on 911 response vehicles (that doesn't require you to be a career firefighter) are some of the volunteer agencies in the outlying counties.
> 
> IEMS currently runs with about 20 or so emt's on their trucks. They place them in low(low is a very relative term) run volume area trucks. EMT's have to be in a paramedic program to work for them. Or at least say they are
> 
> ...



Agreed. It's a big town or a small city. Your pick B)
I personally don't mind it being mellow. I enjoy downtown Indy along with the canal(Which I'm usually out running every other night). It's just the overall atmosphere of it all.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Apr 6, 2011)

medicstudent101 said:


> 911 service- Sponsored by one of our two level 1 trauma centers(we've got a 3rd but it's a pediatric level 1), called Wishard. It has just been recently consolidated in efforts to save money, with IFD(Indianapolis Fire Dept.). So far it seems like it's been a fairly seamless transition. Marion County protocols(Which include both 911 & the IFT services of Indianapolis), are fairly progressive. They're a tad more on the liberal side but has a lot of room to expand in the upcoming years. No major issues with IEMS(Formally known as Wishard EMS, Indy EMS is the 911 service), as with any service you've got your good and bad medics. For the most part though, they're very knowledgeable. They just recently finished up their current hiring cycle. The majority of the trucks are dual-medic rigs with a few exceptions.



A few problems with this. First of all.... hahahahaha, really? Seamless transition? Four months after the transition and people are finally getting uniforms.  Also, they are trying to get away from dual medic trucks. I don't know the exact breakdown, but I'd say at least half of the trucks are EMT-Medic.  I waited a few years after I became an EMT to apply to IEMS (Wishard at the time), but they are hiring people like crazy. Since the merger, IEMS is short several people on each shift, averaging 2-3 trucks down per shift.  I know the last class that was hired in was mostly EMTs, almost all not in medic class, not sure about the ones that were just hired.

Also, compared to surrounding counties, Marion County protocols aren't progressive at all. No RSI, only Fentanyl for pain relief, but they have added a few things lately, such as CPAP that are really looking good.



medicstudent101 said:


> Midwest- I live close to the owner and can attest that to his character being very professional. He keeps his service as such too. The starting pay is insane for an IFT service, emt's start at $13 and I'm not a 100% sure about medics. But their trucks are brand new as well as their equipment. They are very professional and don't tolerate stupidity very well. I currently do not work for them but I've had a few dealings with their crews as well as the owner. They without a doubt set the bar for professionalism for IFT services.
> 
> The top IFT services in Indy:
> 1) Rural Metro
> ...



There are also a few others in the area:
STAR
Samaritan
STAT (It's more south of Indy)

I've worked for both Care and Samaritan, and a lot of people who work for ITS and Midwest used to work at Care.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> *It depends on what you are looking for in a city.*  There's a small arts community here and a couple of good museums.  The only other thing this city has "going for it" (if you can call it that) is the presence of the Colts, although if you are not a football fan or simply just don't care the fans of said team get to be quite obnoxious.



I suppose, by definition and/or population, Indianapolis is a city.  Honestly though, it is more of an over-grown farm town.  

I have to agree with kat about the transition for Wishard/IFD EMS to Indy EMS.  I know initially, there were trucks that had no crews assigned & others with 3-4 people showing up, per shift.  Employees weren't able to get uniforms.  I also heard rumblings about countless other things as well.  The last couple crews I have spoken with have said things are getting better, but it was a very rough start.

I responded to the PM you sent me, so I am not going to reiterate any of it here.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 7, 2011)

> Honestly though, it is more of an over-grown farm town



It's an overgrown farm town with expensive sections of blighted neighborhoods riddled with crime.  Short of Atlanta, Gary (Indiana) and Detroit, I can't think of a better example of what "white flight" will do to a city.


----------



## epipusher (Aug 28, 2011)

IEMS is doing real well. Most, if not all complaints, come from the former IFD civilian personnel. IMO, if it wasn't for them, this would be a fantastic service. IEMS is a very progressive service. We have no need for RSI, and they give fentanyl due to its quick acting pain relief qualities.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 28, 2011)

epipusher said:


> We have no need for RSI



Brown is sure your combative head injured patients, life threatening asthmas and pulmonary edemas, agitated post cardiac arrests and some trauma patients disagree with you there mate.

RSI should not be thought of in terms of "something nice if far from hospital", international experience shows that RSI can be done extremely well under the right conditions even if very close to hospital.

In our collective experience (close to 100% success rate with RSI consistently since 2006) RSI is far more beneficial to the patient than the 10-15 minutes it adds to scene time is negative.

Brown can think of at least one bloke who some suxamethonium would have come in handy too.  That is after the cops dragged him across Crawfordsville Rd into the ambulance of course


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would tend to agree with Brown on this one.  Just because you are "close" to the hospital doesn't mean you might not get stuck with the patient for a while.  One of my longest scene times for a medical patient happened literally across the street from a hospital.  Crumping COPD/CHFer (politely described as a "medically complex patient", more succinctly and accurately described as a ":censored::censored::censored::censored:ing train wreck") in a six story walkup apartment.  Took over an hour and twenty to get him out the front door.


----------



## emtME (Aug 29, 2011)

As someone hoping to find an Indy job in about a month and a half... I have to say: most. helpful. thread. EVER.

Thanks everyone!

(and I agree, Indy IS an overgrown farm town.  Moved from San Diego to here for schooling, and I miss it BADLY).


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2011)

Aerin-Sol said:


> I'm going to study Civic Leadership & Public Policy at IUPUI. I haven't seen a similar degree anywhere else in the state, & my best friend is in Lafayette. Don't make me pessimistic about moving, please.



Bam, take that!


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 3, 2011)

Fish said:


> Bam, take that!



Bam? Sounds like an assault/trauma! Scene not secure ... Engine 202, Engine 33, Medic 102, Medic 113, location one hundred north two hundred west

*45 throws a blunt object at Brown, come Brown it's a go, some bloke got belted in the noggin, could be an RSI job

Indy morning it's Lifeline, helicopter N193LL, lifting Wishard track northwestbound VFR at or below 1,500 through the CTA, four on board

Now you've done it mate ... the cavalry are onto you 

/taking the piss


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2012)

usafmedic45 said:


> It's an overgrown farm town with expensive sections of blighted neighborhoods riddled with crime.  Short of Atlanta, Gary (Indiana) and Detroit, I can't think of a better example of what "white flight" will do to a city.



So for someone not into the arts, is Indy an nice place? I like Football, bars, variety of Resturants and outdoor activities.

The city has 900k people in it, even with this Pop. you'd still say it looks like an overgrown farm town?

Anyone know what pay is like for Medic and EMTB at IEMS?


----------



## epipusher (Jan 22, 2012)

Fish said:


> So for someone not into the arts, is Indy an nice place? I like Football, bars, variety of Resturants and outdoor activities.
> 
> The city has 900k people in it, even with this Pop. you'd still say it looks like an overgrown farm town?
> 
> Anyone know what pay is like for Medic and EMTB at IEMS?



Starting gross base salary for a medic is approx. 36k, emt 27k


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2012)

epipusher said:


> Starting gross base salary for a medic is approx. 36k, emt 27k



That is a good wage for Indy isn't it?


----------



## epipusher (Jan 22, 2012)

Fish said:


> That is a good wage for Indy isn't it?



I think so. Years as a Medic will increase your starting salary, with yearly raises to follow.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2012)

epipusher said:


> I think so. Years as a Medic will increase your starting salary, with yearly raises to follow.



They hire pretty often?

Is this where you work?

I saw it says they receive pay and benefits from Wishard, i guess this means no pension, it is probably a 401k?


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 22, 2012)

Wishard is actually part of Health and Hospital, and is the general hospital for the county.  As part of Health and Hospital, it is considered a local government entity, so, while 401K or something similar may be offered, you are also a part of PERF (pulic employee retirement fund).  That being said, there are several different funds within PERF, and EMS falls into the same one as all other civilian employees, which has drastically different benefits than those available for fire and police.


----------



## Spedz (Jan 22, 2012)

> STAT (It's more south of Indy)



FOR THE LOVE OF GOD NO...that's all I am saying...well and the fact that in the past couple years there a LITTLE better..and also there more of a Franklin/Columbus Company :rofl:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 23, 2012)

Fish said:


> They hire pretty often?
> 
> Is this where you work?
> 
> I saw it says they receive pay and benefits from Wishard, i guess this means no pension, it is probably a 401k?



They usually have about 4 hiring classes a year, but are cutting back because they are pretty well staffed.

Also, they do not take in years of experience coming into the service. Whether you are a fresh medic or have been one for years, you will start at the same pay.


----------



## epipusher (Jan 23, 2012)

My post regarding years of experience may have been premature due to the fact the new pay structure could be amended to reflect that. I was told it is being discussed and should know by next months info meetings.


----------

